# Our girl Kelly



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Wonder why she doesn't visit MS anymore? Her profile says she hasn't visited since 9-16-09...


----------



## Maxx1 (Jan 25, 2011)

wally-eye said:


> Wonder why she doesn't visit MS anymore? Her profile says she hasn't visited since 9-16-09...


Maybe we all need to leave her a message on FB, Twitter or any of her fan pages and tell her we feel slighted. 

I bet if enough of us did she would show up!
Maybe even post some fine fishing/hunting pics/stories.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Maxx1 said:


> Maybe we all need to leave her a message on FB, Twitter or any of her fan pages and tell her we feel slighted.
> 
> I bet if enough of us did she would show up!
> Maybe even post some *fine* fishing/hunting pics/stories.


Maxx,

She is fine alright!

Fred


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I think the last time she visited, She probably left feeling somewhat violated.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

swampbuck said:


> I think the last time she visited, She probably left feeling somewhat violated.


Who would violate Kelly?

Fred


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Glad to hear she's now on the Outdoor Channel. I wasn't able to catch either one of the last two shows she co-hosted since leaving MOOD, Step Outside and The Guide Series with Kelly Gotch on the Pursuit Channel. 

Good luck Kel!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

gooseboy said:


> this thread looks to be on its way similar to the "perch milking" thread....:lol::yikes:



1500 views and counting!

Fred


----------

